# New Family Member



## tocarmar (Apr 3, 2010)

This is Xelas. He/She is the newest member to my Leopard Geckos. He is still very young only about 3 -4" long.


----------



## orchidmaven (Apr 3, 2010)

Has to be a girly girl with the eye shadow! She is adorable!

Theresa


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 3, 2010)

It is still to young to be able to tell, but I think it is a female..


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 3, 2010)

orchidmaven said:


> Has to be a girly girl with the eye shadow! She is adorable!Theresa


:rollhappy::clap: It must be tiring to carry around that head!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 3, 2010)

You could put it in a greenhouse to eat bugs.


----------



## Hera (Apr 3, 2010)

Gecko's are cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::clap: It must be tiring to carry around that head!



It does look like a burden, doesn't it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the second photo!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2010)

Rainwater albino?


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 3, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Rainwater albino?


The pet shop where I got it had them listed just as leopard geckos.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool! :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 25, 2010)

*Zeus*

We got a friend for Xelas the other day!! They are about the same size!!

Zeus


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 25, 2010)

The color & patterns are beautiful - what's it considered? Harlequin?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

This one looks a little dry and underfed, good luck.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool!


----------

